# Considering wiring in a generator



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a generator which is capable of running 240v power tools and / or supplying a feed to a home that has suffered a power cut so the house mains is back on line.

In a former life, a long time ago, I qualified as an electrician and I am aware of how to safely power up a house when required, the most important thing being to automatically isolate the house from the commercial supply when running a generator ( so the generator cannot back feed the grid and electrocute a line worker whilst he/she's up the pole in the street that they may assume is off.

In reality the generator set up is temporary as you only get the thing out, plugged in to the house and running when there's an outage. (there are more automatic systems but are generally very expensive and permanently wired in with automatic transfer switch gear which is usually above basic domestic use unless you suffer from outages a lot)

My question is, does anyone have any experience of rigging this set up to a home and did it involve the authorities in terms of having to notify them, or is it a case that only PT sparks are authorised to plug and play?

cheers


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if you want experience of the former or latter system but if the former, I just trip the main CB, then attach a lead from genny to socket & fire it up....... frankly, we get so few power cuts, it wouldn't be worth the expense of an auto system.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> I'm not sure if you want experience of the former or latter system but if the former, I just trip the main CB, then attach a lead from genny to socket & fire it up....... frankly, we get so few power cuts, it wouldn't be worth the expense of an auto system.


Yep, sorry TM, I did mean the basic set up. I'm thinking of a 'commando' socket on a outside wall and a separate distribution board that becomes the fuse board for the selected circuits when the 'switch over' is made from the normal mains board and on to the genny supply.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've only got a small genny that's enough to power the central heating pump, modem TV & a few lights but all I do with mine is switch the mains CB off and plug it in.......... and for the VERY limited occasions I use it, it's fine like that. 

FWIW, I think I've used mine just 3 times in 2 years.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Get a two pole two way "break before make" mains isolator and fit a spur through some MCBs just for the generator. Make sure the generator has a sufficient earth, don't connect your generator directly to the house wiring.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Get a two pole two way "break before make" mains isolator and fit a spur through some MCBs just for the generator. Make sure the generator has a sufficient earth, don't connect your generator directly to the house wiring.


Got it...cheers.


----------

